# Anyone use a lever-action for coyotes?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm considering the purchase of a lever-action rifle for coyotes. All of my choices have been Marlin brands, due to their selection of calibers. Here are a few that I'm considering:
444XLR
308MX
336C (30-30)
1895 Cowboy (45/70)
1895XLR (45/70)

Has anyone used these calibers and/or actions for hunting coyotes?
What are your reasons for using a lever-action?
What is your caliber of choice?

I'm not concerned with saving the fur, as the coyotes in the area are a menace.

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

can't the furs be sold for cash?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> can't the furs be sold for cash?


Yes, but the market wasn't that good for them last winter, due to the warmer weather. Plus, $10 to $20 would be about all you'd get for them...*IF* you could find a buyer.

Thing is...I'm not interested in the fur. I'm interested in getting them off of the planet, by any means neccessary. I'll show them the same mercy that they show the fawns in this area. The deer population is dwindling each year and the coyotes are the culprits.  I've only seen 2 fawns in the last 2 years of hunting, when I usually see 5+.

Bowhunter57


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

10 to 20 sounds decent, and it could help pay for ammo, for I noticed that you had larger caliber rifles in your list. do you plan to scope it or use special rounds?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd say if your going to go with a lever gun in those calibers, you'd be just as well off using a shotgun with a tungsten based load of #4 buck. I'm comfortable out to 70+ yrds with my 870 with 3inch heavy shot dead coyote loads. They hit hard, and are a little more forgiving if one is running in on you... or away for that matter.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I noticed that you had larger caliber rifles in your list. do you plan to scope it or use special rounds?


jonnythfisherteen2,
No plans for a scope, just open sights. I will definately reload for this rifle, as I will prefer a lighter bullet weight, hollow points and better accuracy.

Bad Bub,
I've patterned my shotgun and it's good out to 50 yards, but I wouldn't trust it past that distance. Right now, I'm using a shotgun because of all the brush, crops and tall weeds. As the crops come off and the weeds thin out, I'll add my scoped .25-06 to the mix. It usually sits next to me on a bi-pod, just in case something thinks it's out of range. 

An unscoped lever-action could cover both of these weapons for close and medium ranges. I just like covering all the bases...plus, you can't have too many guns. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've used a .308 w/ 100 grain hp hand loads & it worked very well, but I have to admit I never really thought of a lever for the job. Those Marlin 336's ususlly shoot pretty well , so it could be serviceable as a yote gun. Not too sure of the .444 or 45/70 for coyotes, but I do want to own a weapon in one of those calibers ...... just because !!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

From reading the posts my suggestion would be 30-06. This has always been a good "brush gun." They are accurate for quite some distance as well..

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

I have an old ted williams 30-30 lever that i love to shoot and have often thought about taking coyote hunting but never have. Its pretty accurate. I always take either my 22-250 or shotgun

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> jonnythfisherteen2,
> No plans for a scope, just open sights. I will definately reload for this rifle, as I will prefer a lighter bullet weight, hollow points and better accuracy.
> 
> Bad Bub,
> ...


A tungsten based shot load like heavy shot or winchester's extended range HD will make a world of difference.... and don't go too tight on the choke. I shoot the "T" size shot through a full choke and #4 buck through a modified choke. Those are the best combos I could come up with. My turkey chokes created very inconsistent patterns even at 40yrds....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Bowhunter57

If you end up picking the 45-70 as your next coyote killer, shoot me an P/M. 
I have a few loads using Unique that work very well with the 300-350 gr, cast bullets.
One of the great things about the 45-70, you can load it mild or wild.










Marlin 1895 in 45-70


----------

